# العين تبكيك



## Awatoufa

*اٍلي متى يا أقصى و العين تبكيك*​*someone asked me about the translation in english..I looked to it..*
*but I haven't the answer..*
*someone have an answer?*​


----------



## Mahaodeh

Until when, O Aqsa, will the eye cry for you?


----------



## Awatoufa

is it true to say  *cry you* without the preposition *for*?
any other suggestions??


----------



## Mahaodeh

Do you mean correct? I don't know, in Arabic it's correct but for English I need the confirmation of a native speaker, but I think not.


----------



## elroy

No, it is not correct in English.


----------



## Awatoufa

talkin about "al bouka2"
ther is another verb in aerabic similar to yabki *ينتحب* how do we translate it in english to cry too???


----------



## elroy

I would probably use an adverb with _cry_ as انتحب is stronger than بكى, so I'd say something like _cry bitterly._


----------



## djamal 2008

أو نحيت عليه  كما يقال في الجزائر و يستعمل في وصف البكى في الموت؛ ينوح عليه و أعتقد انها فصحى؛


----------



## Mahaodeh

البكاء is the general for crying; النحيب is crying with a sound, or crying with a loud sound or distinguishable sound; النواح is wailing, i.e., crying with shouting and screaming, mostly used for crying over the dead but it can be for anything.

I'm not sure, but I think الانتحاب is to cry with a sound a little then quietly then make a sound a little - at least that's how I see it.



djamal 2008 said:


> أو نحيت عليه كما يقال في الجزائر و يستعمل في وصفالبكى في الموت؛ ينوح عليه و أعتقد انها فصحى؛


 
In fus7a it's نَاحَ عليه يَنُوحُ نَوْحًا ونُوَاحًا ونِيَاحًا


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> I'm not sure, but I think الانتحاب is to cry with a sound a little then quietly then make a sound a little - at least that's how I see it.


 In that case, "sobbing" might be a suitable translation.


----------



## djamal 2008

elroy said:


> In that case, "sobbing" might be a suitable translation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To weep can do also.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

djamal 2008 said:


> To weep can do also.


 "To weep" is basically an poetic and somewhat antiquated synonym of "to cry."


----------



## Awatoufa

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77369


----------



## Awatoufa

by the way what is "al masdar" of the verb *ينتحب
*is it *الاٍنتحاب أو النحيب  ?
*


----------



## djamal 2008

أو النحب القاعدة هي حدف كل الحروف الزائدة


----------



## the-quality-man-4

You say:"cry me a river" which means "ibky li nahran" here's cry is a transitive verbe,hence I think it's correct when you say "cry you" toubkika.


----------



## Awatoufa

the-quality-man-4 said:


> You say:"cry me a river" which means "ibky li nahran" here's cry is a transitive verbe,hence I think it's correct when you say "cry you" toubkika.


Hi, this is very interesting!
(it's tabkika)


----------



## Mahaodeh

awatoufa said:


> by the way what is "al masdar" of the verb *ينتحب*
> is it *الاٍنتحاب أو النحيب ?*


 

انْتَحَبَ يَنْتَحِبُ انْتِحَابًا
 
نَحَبَ يَنْحَبُ نَحْبًا ونَحِيبًا


----------



## xebonyx

the-quality-man-4 said:


> You say:"cry me a river" which means "ibky li nahran" here's cry is a transitive verbe,hence I think it's correct when you say "cry you" toubkika.



Elroy's right. "Cry you" makes no sense in Standard English, and as a native speaker I can confirm that. It simply just doesn't exist.

Anyway, your example is a fixed idiom, therefore it makes sense. But to point out, in "cry me" there's an object(a river), you can't just say "cry me" by itself. In this example elision occurs, as what's understood is really "cry (*for me*) a river". You can't 'cry something', rarely do we use an object directly after cry, the only one I can think of is what's logically related to the action itself (*tears*). But you certainly can't "cry" a human being. I can go into "go cry _yourself_ to sleep" but then we'll already be straying too far off topic. 
I hope this explanation made sense.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Thank you for the further explanation.and I don"t think that we are off topic since that we are round "the cry".
A last question;what do you mean with"go cry yourself to sleep"?
Many thanks.


----------



## elroy

"Cry yourself to sleep" - Keep crying until you fall asleep.

Xebonyx, thanks for doing the dirty work and explaining what I would have had to explain - and very well, at that.


----------



## xebonyx

elroy said:


> "cry yourself to sleep" - keep crying until you fall asleep.
> 
> Xebonyx, thanks for doing the dirty work and explaining what i would have had to explain - and very well, at that. :d




لا شكر على واجب ​


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Help doesn't mean dirty work.


----------



## elroy

Actually, doing the dirty work can be very helpful.  This is another idiom, and you seem to have misinterpreted it.  Please see this.  If you have any further questions, please start a new thread or contact somebody by private message.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Sorry or it.


----------

